# This Just in...



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

One of the members at my church who had previously supplied me with lots of track, gave me something he recently found. A box of cars.











I need some parts for the Ultra 5 slot chassis's and all of the Tyco Pro's are missing the front wheels and slot guides. anyone know where to get some?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice score :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

slotcardan said:


> the ultra 5s only the right most A car is near complete minus the tires. the armatures are 6ohm and interchange with tyco or AFX cars the magnets will interchange as well.
> brushes and springs can be sourced from them as well.
> 
> the pro motors are like 12-18 ohms good torque on them.



I was able to get the one car running on a slotless track, however it is not very fast and when trying to change lanes, it stalls out. Any suggestions gor increasing power and speed??


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------

